# Ruff Tuff Kennel



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Just a quick poll - what size Ruff Tuff kennel does everyone use? I'm curious especially about those of you with taller male V's (or larger WHV's). Dexter is 26" at the shoulder and can *just* sit up in his current wire crate that is 33" high. I think even the Ruff Tuff XL is only 30". He's got tons of extra space lengthwise/widthwise but the height always seems tight. I feel like I'm sizing his crate wrong. But also keep in mind he's in there a lot during the day.

He's finally busted out of his wire crate after a failed attempt earlier this month. (He's okay, don't worry.) So looking for something sturdier/safer. He's normally OK in his crate, but has started freaking out if there's a fly in his room. I think a more enclosed crate might help limit how much he can fixate on any flies, but I'm not sure he'll even go in it... he's always seemed a little claustrophobic to me. I could cover his wire crate but I'm pretty sure now that he knows he can get out, he'll try again.

Also, anyone have an escape artist that the Ruff Tuff's have worked for? I'm pretty sure he'll leave the plastic alone but might work at the door. I might try a cheaper plastic crate first just to see if it's even physically possible to get him in it without a fight.

Ugh. One redhead trying his hardest to give me lots of gray hairs!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

We use a Large size Ruff Tuff Kennel and our boy is 24". But somehow I do not think is plenty of space in there for the entire day to spend in. However, he is not crated at home and there is a X-Large wire crate with the door always open if he wants privacy. The Ruff Tuff Kennel we have is mostly used for traveling and competitions. 

Interesting point you made about the flies. My boy seem to really dislike them as well. I wonder what is so special about a fly?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ksana said:


> But somehow I do not think is plenty of space in there for the entire day to spend in. The Ruff Tuff Kennel we have is mostly used for traveling and competitions.
> 
> Interesting point you made about the flies. My boy seem to really dislike them as well. I wonder what is so special about a fly?


That's what I was afraid of  I think I'm going to try the largest Vari-Kennel and see what he thinks of that. His normal wire crate is the 48" size.

He's very paranoid about flies. I'm not sure if he just wants to hunt them or he's worried they are going to sting him (he's been stung by bees before, once as an 8 week old pup, so I'm wondering if he assumes all buzzing things sting.) It's never really been much of an issue when he's loose outside or in the house (we swat them and he's over it), but apparently when he's crated it's a different story


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If all else fails, I've seen people use the outdoor welded wire Priefert kennels inside their home. Just make sure you also have the wire top on it.
If you go that route, the escape artist will have plenty of room.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout is around 26" at the shoulder as well and does still fit in her intermediate size crate. It is a tighter fit than what I think you're looking for though. I'll attach a pic from last Fall to show head room when sitting, though there's a much thicker blanket in there than usual. She prefers to curl up in a ball when sleeping, which is good because there isn't space to splay out. I like the close fit for use in the car, but it wouldn't be my choice for crating at home.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks all! 

Thanks for the picture, eins. That helps a lot! I don't think he'd even want to go in that size (he's not keen on tight spaces) much less spend the day in it. He really likes to sprawl when he sleeps. Birch, on the other hand, would love it! She loves her little den.



TexasRed said:


> If all else fails, I've seen people use the outdoor welded wire Priefert kennels inside their home. Just make sure you also have the wire top on it.
> If you go that route, the escape artist will have plenty of room.


Funny you mention that. It's really my only thought if a plastic crate doesn't work. I thought about it when Dex was a puppy because he was so hysterical about the crate/had to spend a lot of the day in it. The dogs pretty much have one bedroom devoted to them in our house anyways. I posted on Vizslatalk and there were a few people with similar set ups that seemed to work well. My only worry is that he won't be able to settle if he has that much freedom. He panics when left loose from separation anxiety... we only ever really worked on his SA by using the crate. He doesn't understand being left alone unless he's crated. I think we'd pretty much have to retrain him (which I think we will slowly be working towards anyways - we really should have worked on his SA more outside the crate from the beginning, too). I'm too afraid if we leave him out entirely that he'll chew through a door or take out a window.

Picking up a giant plastic crate today (same size as his 48" wire one) and we'll see how that goes. He's been at daycare all week while we try and figure out a solution. We crated him last night and used clips to secure his crate door. We set up a dropcam so we could watch and make sure he wasn't getting into trouble. He did still go after the bars and bark for a good hour even though he was beyond exhausted and had some melatonin before bed. But at least he eventually gave in and slept. I have a feeling it's going to be a long weekend....


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

So far, Dex seems to actually *like* his plastic crate! Granted, we got the Great Dane size  It doesn't hurt that my husband can fit in there with him. We've been playing lots of crate games and the boys have spent some time hanging out in their "fort"  He even ran straight in there when he got home from daycare yesterday to look for cookies. I couldn't find him at first - the crate is the one place I never look, ha!

The real test won't be until there's a fly in their room again - but I'm really hoping having the plastic crate (+ covering it) keeps him from noticing them all together...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dex - tip of the day - if you use a 2 piece kennel only now and again - put the wing nuts in the glove box - zip ties do just as good a job - LOL


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay! Fingers crossed he keeps liking it! 

I think I'll be buying a larger vari kennel before Christmas so I can fly Scout home with me. The airlines require that they can stand up without touching the ceiling. How much headroom is in the size you got?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ein - remember this - all airlines require a water bowl in the crate - I go with a door mount on the gate - a deep 1


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

einspänner said:


> The airlines require that they can stand up without touching the ceiling. How much headroom is in the size you got?


He can definitely stand up without his head touching. He's 26" at the shoulder last I checked. I'll try and get you a picture. There's *plenty* of extra depth and width. This one is roughly the same size as his 48" wire crate. Vari-Kennel calls them "Giant" sized - and they are recommended for dogs 90-125 lbs(!). The only thing with that size - there are no air holes/bars on the backside of the crate. I believe all the other sizes have them, but some of the reviews I read on it complained that size does not and requires drilling holes in the back to make it airline approved. (Have no idea if that is still the requirement.) 

I'm not sure how Scout compares size-wise exactly - but I'd be tempted to go down one size if you can get away with it and you're just using it for shipping. It's *so* roomy, I'd be worried they'd get thrown around in it too much. A normal sized person can fit in there with him pretty easily!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > The airlines require that they can stand up without touching the ceiling. How much headroom is in the size you got?
> ...


Another MAJOR issue we have had shipping dogs in the ultra-large crates is there are only a few aircraft with cargo hold doors large enough to fit the crate. Generally the dog will have to fly from a major hub airport, and not all flights scheduled will accomodate, so plan on midnight flights and potentially l o n g drives if you ship in what we have dubbed the "Mondo Condo".
Ken


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry, not the best pictures, but he hates the flash! His head is lowered a bit in the pics - but I'd say his head has at least a few extra inches of clearance when he's standing up completely straight with his head up (it's probably even with the top of the door). With it lowered a bit (head level with his back), he's got about 6". Keep in mind that the top of the crate is higher than the top of the door (it's covered with a sheet).


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pictures! It definitely looks like I could go a size down. I'll probably end up taking her to a pet store and sizing them in person.


----------

